# Island camping



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

On the Au Sable River there are a series of dams and flood pond starting with Alcona Pond, to Loud dam, 5 Channels, Cooke, and Foote. These are flooded rivers turned into large ponds. Some of them are 6-8 miles long and have island with campsites available. With the really high banks and sand dunes it doesn't even seem you are still in Michigan, absolutely beautiful places to camp. I spend at least 8 weekends there last year.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would recommend lime island, then take a ride out by all the other islands around Drummond. One of the most beautiful places up here IMO


----------

